# Help and Advice please!!! :)



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi every1!

I have just bought a 16.2 TB mare 12years old. She is amazing :thumbup: but the only problem I am having trouble with is keeping putting weight on and condition. 

She is my first thoroughbred so it is a first for me to have a problem like this and admitedly I do need help! 
She isnt majorly underweight, she is just a bit ribby and he coat is getting a bit dull.
I have been feeding her 3 scoops of chaff and 1 scoop of either pasture mix of cool mix mixed with some carrots twice a day.

I am looking at moving yards and once I have I will be working her atleast 5 days a week as I want to start competeing her this year. I dont want this to effect her weight if im working off all the food.

Also she has some rug rubs on her chest. Since being with me her rugs no longer rub but does anyone have any ideas on what to do to help the furr grow back?

Any info would be much appreciated!!!

Mel


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there,

I use Benevit feed supplement for my TB X ID, although he takes his mothers Irish Draught size and weight he still looses conditon easy. I use it for all 16 of my horses including British Riding Pony yearlings, foals and my other TB x ID's. At the moment they are all in tip-top condition and I cannot fault Benevit one bit.

I would advise just keeping your horses on the diet you are using, it sounds fine to me. I use 1 scoop cool mix 1 scoop sugarbeat and the benevit supplement, as well as he free-feeds with haylage. Heres the link;

Benevit Advance customer reviews by Feedmark


----------



## littlenicky (Apr 2, 2010)

i use top spec calm and conditioning cubes which seem to do the job on mine, with the added advantage of not fizzing her up. You could alos try sugar beet or speedy beet which is also quite good


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Hi..

I would add sugar beet to her feed as its good for putting weight on, start with a scoop a day... (dont forget it needs to be soaked for 24 hours first) 

Ive got an Appy x TB and she is hard to keep the weight on too... when I used a mix she was on a scoop a day, plus a scoop of sugar beet, plus mine get alfalfa (cant get hay here in Spain) 
I dont use additives..top spec etc....


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, is her worming up to date? as sometimes a horse can lose condition and they lose weight, just a thought


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hi

Is she chewing and digesting her food properly, check for half chewed feed and hay which can drop out tof the mouth if the teeth need rasping. 

You can spend a fortune on the best feeds but if your horse cant chew it properly then you may as well chuck the money straight on the muck heap.

good luck


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Thankyou all for for advice 

I have now started adding speedybeet, so she now has 2/3 scoops of chaff, 1 cool/pasture mix, and the beet.
She seems alot happier in herself, think she has taken a definate liking to the beet :thumbup:

He teeth has been done 3 weeks ago and she is having no problem chewing etc and was also wormed 3 weeks ago. I think its just typical thoroughbred coming out of winter!!!

Like I said before I am moving her yards this weekend hopefully and I am hoping this will help as she hasnt settled where she is at all where she is!!

Anyone have any ideas for the rug rubs?!? It is growing back very slowly but does any1 have any ideas to speed up the process?!?

Thanks!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Be careful with speedybeet...it isn't always 'speedy'. I;ve heard of 2 horses being lost because of it not been soaked enough.  My vet absolutely hates the stuff and recommends never to use it. Just make sure you soak it longer than they recommend. 

I use Calm & Condition by Allen & Page, all the TB's at the yard are on it and they've kept their weight beautifully this winter. Can't recommend their feeds enough I won't use any other products on my horse's. :thumbup:

Camrosa is fab for getting hair to grow back, but that said on a good high nutritional diet her coat will be gleaming soon...I know my cobs have fabulous coats, manes and feathers on Allen & Page (sound like an advert for them!! :lol.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I was recomended it by a friend but I always leave it to soak while im doing other jobs and I know it sounds sad but I sit and study it to check it has all expanded haha! :arf:

I am only using it because it is all I have right now though, Dont see the point in wasting it, once it has run out I will change it! I do soak her feed before I give it anyway though!!

Thanks every1 for the advice!!

Where do I get that from for the saddle rubs? What would you say about administering it, I.e. everyday, once a week etc etc 

:thumbup:


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Also, "Rachybobs" with what you said about benevit, a friend of mine used to use it so I would not have any worries about using it myself.
How much and how often do you feed it to yours?
Probs sounds really dippy lol but never used it so want to give her the right amount etc :thumbup:


----------

